# Prefix Pedigree Names



## Selk67U2

*Hope it's ok to start this thread. Do you have themes for your kittens pedigree names and what are they ?
Thought it could also be used if anyone needed any help with thinking up kitten names
My 1st litter last year were named after a Scottish Loch & Island, for example one was called Arkaig Lewis. The Queen came from Scotland and the Stud boy lives there
This years litter started off as a joke, a friend has a neuter boy with the same Dad as these, he is called Shredder. There is a kitten that looks just like him, so I jokingly said at a recent show that we should call him Mini Shreddies, so all my friends chipped in with breakfast cereal names, so we also have Cornflake, Lucky Charms, Krispie, Cherios & Frosties. *


----------



## Emstarz

Great thread....!

Whilst I sit at night planning my breeding project - I have started planning all of this! 
My prefix (is that right)will be Mooncoin because that will be where we're living and what a beautiful name.
I am going to have planets, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn etc
Characters of Musicals which I love! 
Les Miserable, Eponine, Cosette, Fantine, Marius etc
Grease, T-Birds and Pink Ladies, Sandy, Danny, Sonny, Rizzo, Frenchie

The list goes on - I'll add - anyone is free to nick these as I won't be breeding for donkies!!

Emily


----------



## Schimmel

Must admit we don't have any themes for our pedigree names (although each of our litters has a theme). Whenever I think of what might be a good pedigree name I make a note of it on my computer lol.


----------



## Emstarz

Schimmel said:


> Must admit we don't have any themes for our pedigree names (although each of our litters has a theme). Whenever I think of what might be a good pedigree name I make a note of it on my computer lol.


I was looking at your gallery the other night - so nosy I know 
Did you have a herbs and spices lot?

Emily


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

My 1st lot of litters were named after Crystals and Native american indians,
this year im having big probs 
So any help would be appreicated iv still got 10 more kits to name,
and iv not got my prefix yet so have to think of 4 names for each kitten till i get it,


----------



## Emstarz

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> My 1st lot of litters were named after Crystals and Native american indians,
> this year im having big probs
> So any help would be appreicated iv still got 10 more kits to name,
> and iv not got my prefix yet so have to think of 4 names for each kitten till i get it,


Blinking heck - that's 40 names - are you having a theme for all 10?


----------



## Emstarz

Emstarz said:


> Blinking heck - that's 40 names - are you having a theme for all 10?


Thought of one idea...
songs of whatever era you like - then you can just google a list and go through until you find ones that sound pretty/fit the kitten.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

lol thinking of 1 names bad enough, but yes 40! 

I will have a look at that thanx, x


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, don't envy you Linda
I had songs from Abba, U2, Queen ect written down. I'll just keep them for future babies*


----------



## Siamese Kelly

We don't have themes for their pedigree names-just something thats personal for us and is apt for kitts character but as some of you will know we always have pet name themes-mine have been endearing characters from soaps where Ross's have been sci-fi,but our pc has files filled with names-far more than amount of cats we could ever own in both our lifetimesAlso naturally though they have official pet names we always end up pet naming them in our own loving and unique wayBless


----------



## binxycat

If I just had two kits I think I'd call them Kevin and Perry!!


----------



## binxycat

OR what about herbs and spices = Parsley, rosemary, oregano, basil, sage, chilli etc etc


----------



## Siamese Kelly

binxycat said:


> If I just had two kits I think I'd call them Kevin and Perry!!


Love it a gal after me own heart-brill


----------



## binxycat

Naughty naugty bad boys.....


----------



## Kay73

my shadow was from a flintstone themed litter!


----------



## Emstarz

How does the pedigree naming work and why do you need to find 4 names for some kittens?

Emily


----------



## Jen26

You only need 4 names if you dont have your own prefix(i think),
I suppose its incase some one else has already registered a cat in that name.


----------



## Emstarz

What so they're like alternatives or reserves as such?


----------



## Selk67U2

*I have to fill in a form to register my kittens with FIFe. You have a certain amount of letters you can use it can't go over 35 letters including the Prefix For example one of my recent kittens will be registered as SELKCAH LUCKY CHARMS*


----------



## Emstarz

Do you have to have 2 names like a first and last after SELKCAH or could it just be LUCKY. Although Lucky Charms is a lovely name - is that what they use or does he have a pet name too?


----------



## ChinaBlue

I try to keep to themes - our first litter were named after wines, second after different types of Rolls Royce cars (i.e. Silver Shadow, Silver Ghost etc) and our third after old movie stars (Clark Gable; Errol Flynn, Tallulah Bankhead - shortened to TallulahB and Brando). Our current litter, I think, will be our "French" litter with names such as Deja-Vu or Avant-Garde and I rather like OhLaLa for the girl and so on....


----------



## Selk67U2

> Do you have to have 2 names like a first and last after SELKCAH or could it just be LUCKY. Although Lucky Charms is a lovely name - is that what they use or does he have a pet name too?


No, you can have whatever you want as loas it does'nt exceed the 35 letters. Yes it could just be Selkcah Lucky. She does have a pet name, the people that are having her are calling her Izzy



> I rather like OhLaLa for the girl


*Haha, I like that*


----------



## Emstarz

ChinaBlue said:


> I try to keep to themes - our first litter were named after wines, second after different types of Rolls Royce cars (i.e. Silver Shadow, Silver Ghost etc) and our third after old movie stars (Clark Gable; Errol Flynn, Tallulah Bankhead - shortened to TallulahB and Brando). Our current litter, I think, will be our "French" litter with names such as Deja-Vu or Avant-Garde and I rather like OhLaLa for the girl and so on....


These are really great themes - I like OhLaLa and what about Moulin Rouge


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, yea, thats a good one Emily*


----------



## Emstarz

I love this naming game - I name all the cows, calves and most of the chickens when I'm on the farm (it's hard coz there are at least 500 and they mostly look alike) - LOL


----------



## Emstarz

There is a children's program Strawberry Shortcake and her freinds are..
Raspberry Torte
Frosty Puff
Lemon Meringue
Ginger Snap
Orange Blossom
Angel Cake
Huckleberry Pie
Blueberry Muffin
Tea Blossom
Crepes Suzzette
So a tea cake litter like this could be fun.
I would also like a children's book character litter.

Emily


----------



## Saynamore

Emstarz said:


> There is a children's program Strawberry Shortcake and her freinds are..
> Raspberry Torte
> Frosty Puff
> Lemon Meringue
> Ginger Snap
> Orange Blossom
> Angel Cake
> Huckleberry Pie
> Blueberry Muffin
> Tea Blossom
> Crepes Suzzette
> So a tea cake litter like this could be fun.
> I would also like a children's book character litter.
> 
> Emily


Hee hee, I have a Risingmoon Blueberry Pie and her pet name is Muffin. Coincidence or what?


----------



## Saikou

I love chosing their pedigree names, its all part of the fun. I give my litters themes. Usually its because I choose one name then work the rest around that. 

The current litter are characters from Cats. I always give my kittens pet names, because they are mine until they leave home so I have Mungo (named because I was going through a Hugh Grant period and its one of his middle names), Zachary and Ethan. So Mungo had to be Mungojerrie from Cats so the others were as well.


----------



## Emstarz

Saikou said:


> I love chosing their pedigree names, its all part of the fun. I give my litters themes. Usually its because I choose one name then work the rest around that.
> 
> The current litter are characters from Cats. I always give my kittens pet names, because they are mine until they leave home so I have Mungo (named because I was going through a Hugh Grant period and its one of his middle names), Zachary and Ethan. So Mungo had to be Mungojerrie from Cats so the others were as well.


My son is Ethan - he's always telling me that is what I should call the kitten? He's only 3 
Do you have Rumpleteaser too then - the cats theme is a fantastic idea - they have great names in that and isn't there are song all about the naming of a cat should find it...


----------



## Saynamore

My second cat 'Tino', is called Scallywag Ziggystardust. The breeder that I got him off was going through a seventies singers phase and his sire is Scallywag GerryRafferty


----------



## Emstarz

Here you are The Naming of Cats - from the Musical Cats...

_They are proud, however, and they explain to their human visitors
who they are and reveal that cats have three different names:
the one the family uses daily, the more dignified name and a secret
name. It is the cat's contemplation of the latter that keeps felines
in deep thought.

ALL (Whispering):
The naming of cats is a difficult matter
It isn't just one of your holiday games
You may think at first I'm mad as a hatter
When I tell you a cat must have three different names

First of all, there's the name that the family use daily
Such as Peter, Augustus, Alonzo or James
Such as Victor or Jonathan, George or Bill Bailey
All of them are sensible, everyday names

But I tell you a cat needs a name that's particular
A name that's peculiar and more dignified
Else how can he keep up his tail perpendicular?
Or spread out his whiskers or cherish his pride?

Of names of this kind, I can give you a quorum
Such as Munkustrap, Quaxo or Coricopat
Such as Bombalurina, or else Jellylorum
Names that never belong to more than one cat

But above and beyond there's still one name left over
And that is the name that you will never guess
The name that no human research can discover
But the cat himself knows and will never confess

When you notice a cat in profound meditation
The reason, I tell you, is always the same
His mind is engaged in rapt contemplation
Of the thought, of the thought, of the thought of his name

His ineffable, effable, effanineffable
Deep and inscrutable singular name
Name, name, name, name, name, name_


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks for that Emily*


----------



## Emstarz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks for that Emily*


Sorry Wendy am I going a little off the topic here?


----------



## Saikou

I love that name, but the triplets are all boys, and I think Rumpleteaser is a girl. Zachary is Saikou Rum Tum Tugger and Ethan is Saikou Bustopher Jones


----------



## Emstarz

Ah - you'll just have to have another litter with the names from Cats - as yes Rumpleteaser is a girl there's plenty more so you'd be able to name another litter - they are all beautiful - which is which?

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2

> Sorry Wendy am I going a little off the topic here?


*Don't be sorry, it's not off topic, I like it*


----------



## Saynamore

A breeder friend of mine whom I got Chica off, had a litter of nearly all black and white vans. A male in the litter looked just like he was wearing a black eye patch. It was about the time that Pirates of the Caribean came out so he got called Captain Jack


----------



## Saikou

Emstarz said:


> Ah - you'll just have to have another litter with the names from Cats - as yes Rumpleteaser is a girl there's plenty more so you'd be able to name another litter - they are all beautiful - which is which?
> 
> Emily


Mungo is the red in the middle, then Zachary on the left and Ethan is the siamese on the right


----------



## Selk67U2

Haha, I like that one......Captain Jack



> Zachary is Saikou Rum Tum Tugger


*There is a Maine Coon & Autrailian Mist breeder whose Prefix is RumTumTugger*


----------



## Saynamore

..............................and here's one of my Splodge in his Captain Jack fancy dress costume........................................pmsl


----------



## Emstarz

Saynamore said:


> A breeder friend of mine whom I got Chica off, had a litter of nearly all black and white vans. A male in the litter looked just like he was wearing a black eye patch. It was about the time that Pirates of the Caribean came out so he got called Captain Jack


You could get all patriotic and have English ships - Mary Rose, Britannia etc 
wouldn't know many more without looking them up - at present there's Invincible.
We'll have those 10 cats named at this rate


----------



## Selk67U2

*The Trincolamee is another British ship, thats in Harlepool Marina. Fab place to visit too*


----------



## Saikou

Selk67U2 said:


> Haha, I like that one......Captain Jack
> 
> *There is a Maine Coon & Autrailian Mist breeder whose Prefix is RumTumTugger*


 What an excellent prefix.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Emstarz said:


> How does the pedigree naming work and why do you need to find 4 names for some kittens?
> 
> Emily


It is because i dont have my own Prefix yet, so i have to use the GCCF prefix, this changes each year,
and others the same may have already chosen the names,
hence 4 names for each Kitten,


----------



## Saynamore

Linda, do you mean that you use your maximum three words plus the gccf prefix, making four altogether? cos you don't have to use three words do you, you could just have two and the gccf one


----------



## Saynamore

Ah, so because you don't have a prefix you cant use a cat name that someone else has already registered? I didnt realise that. I know as a breeder you cant use the same cat name twice unless it is something connected with the cat's colouring for example


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Saynamore said:


> Linda, do you mean that you use your maximum three words plus the gccf prefix, making four altogether? cos you don't have to use three words do you, you could just have two and the gccf one


it works like, i dont have a prefix like last year
so the name for instance would be ADSETLO Apache Spirit, or ADSELTO Sally Anne. or ADSETLO Crystal.
With the prefix you can have i think upto 35 letters including your prefix letters,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Saynamore said:


> Ah, so because you don't have a prefix you cant use a cat name that someone else has already registered? I didnt realise that. I know as a breeder you cant use the same cat name twice unless it is something connected with the cat's colouring for example


thats correct, so when you have your own prefix, which is in front of the name you choose, then you can have any name you want, but you can not duplicate it on another cat, each name must be different!


----------



## Saynamore

Yeah that's what I thought, but why would you need four names for each cat  I know how you get the gccf prefix for each year, but you need only choose one name or more if you wish to go alongside it


----------



## ChinaBlue

I thought with GCCF you can only have up to 26 letters, including prefix and spaces, in the name or has it changed?


----------



## Saynamore

Yeah, I thought it was still 26 but you can now have three words providing that you count the spaces between the three words as a letter


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Saynamore said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, but why would you need four names for each cat  I know how you get the gccf prefix for each year, but you need only choose one name or more if you wish to go alongside it


If i had my own prefix then i only need choose 1 name for each kitten,
but because i am using the GCCF prefix, then i have to give 4 choice names for each kitten just in case some else has chosen that 1st 2nd 3rd 4th choice names. hope this makes sense to you x


----------



## Saynamore

Well that is a new one on me Linda. That's as difficult as choosing your prefix but for every individual kit! Scarey! Are you 100% on that? the chances of the actual name portion of not being previously used are incredible! I'm really not well up on this ruling cos I put in for my prefix as soon as I started breeding and never had to have the gccf one given to my kits


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Saynamore said:


> Well that is a new one on me Linda. That's as difficult as choosing your prefix but for every individual kit! Scarey! Are you 100% on that? the chances of the actual name portion of not being previously used are incredible! I'm really not well up on this ruling cos I put in for my prefix as soon as I started breeding and never had to have the gccf one given to my kits


that is a defenate yes, if you have no prefix of your own then you have to list 4 seperate names for each kit, as there are a few who have no prefix yet, i will be glad when i get mine sorted, cat club says i can apply next month for mine, so all kits would be gone by then,  but @ least after that i wont have a problem with the naming


----------



## Saynamore

I found this amazing so I have just looked on the registration application form and yes it does say for non-prefix applications that you have to give two separate names for each cat. Oh, I couldnt be arsed with that, get your prefix put in for lass, and if you have hope they hurry up with it!


----------



## Saynamore

Now I really think about it, I can see the gccf reasoning behind it. If they are to give the same prefix to hundreds of cats every year then the other half of the name for every cat has to be different to identify them apart and keep their identity separate. C.x.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

well i hope it dont take to long to come through when iv applied for it some say it could take about 12/13 weeks to come through


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Gccf can take up to 20 weeks! 

Tica is hardly anytime at all in comparison & you can check if a prefix has already been used by someone else for free.

Gccf charge £20 to see a list of prefixes.

I sent off my Gccf application in April so I've got a while longer to wait yet!

Thankfully I've already got my Tica prefix sorted.


----------



## Saynamore

Afternoon Christina  Took me a while for the penny to drop there, head's a bit mashed at the moment, pmsl


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Gccf can take up to 20 weeks!
> 
> Tica is hardly anytime at all in comparison & you can check if a prefix has already been used by someone else for free.
> 
> Gccf charge £20 to see a list of prefixes.
> 
> I sent off my Gccf application in April so I've got a while longer to wait yet!
> 
> Thankfully I've already got my Tica prefix sorted.


I looked into tica but as my queens & studs were not bred by me, i have to pay the GCCF for Signitures pedigrees  before i could think about changing my cats over? i pay them enough now without paying more to change to tica.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Hi Chrissy

Not suprised your heads mashed is it the kittens or the wine box? can't bring myself to say P*** bag this early in the afternoon 

Linda I know it's all money out of the pot! 
I started off with a Tica registered cat thats why I went with Tica. Now the cats I've bought are registered with Gccf! That's why I'm applying for both. 
I didn't think it through I just fell in love with the cats & thought about who they were registered with later.


----------



## Selk67U2

*I'm so glad mine are FIFe registered, GCCF sounds too dam complecated for me, lol. My Prefix took hardly any time at all*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm so glad mine are FIFe registered, GCCF sounds too dam complecated for me, lol. My Prefix took hardly any time at all*


all mine were already registered with the gccf, and they are hard work, and very strict which is a good thing.
some one mentioned Tica but didnt look into fife, bit like the dogs thread lets keep it nice,


----------



## Selk67U2

> lets keep it nice,


*Sorry Linda, I did'nt mean anything by it, was just saying I find GCCF complicated. Sorry if it came out wrong. *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sorry Linda, I did'nt mean anything by it, was just saying I find GCCF complicated. Sorry if it came out wrong. *


oh bless none taken  I was taking micky


----------



## Saynamore

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Hi Chrissy
> 
> Not suprised your heads mashed is it the kittens or the wine box? can't bring myself to say P*** bag this early in the afternoon
> 
> Linda I know it's all money out of the pot!
> I started off with a Tica registered cat thats why I went with Tica. Now the cats I've bought are registered with Gccf! That's why I'm applying for both.
> I didn't think it through I just fell in love with the cats & thought about who they were registered with later.


No but may be piss bag tonight C. Head is mashed with lack of sleep and watching kittens. C.x.


----------



## Emstarz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sorry Linda, I did'nt mean anything by it, was just saying I find GCCF complicated. Sorry if it came out wrong. *


If and when I breed I think I will have to register with GCCFI & GCCF cause the I - is just for Ireland.
TICA don't seem to have shows in Ireland which is a shame because I've read all their site and like the sound of them the best - ah well


----------



## Saynamore

I find that a problem round here too Ems that all the Tica shows seem to be down the south of England. I think there may be one or two up north but right over on the north east coast  At least with gccf they are in easy distance to get to, I used to do the travelling when I first started out but now dislike putting myself and the cats through it


----------



## Emstarz

I'm going to my first show in Oct - not taking the cats this time they will only be in the household pets but thought it would be fun to show next time if I think they can stand the journey it's about 2hrs and the main shows are all in Dublin (3.5-4hrs).
Just wait until I'm a breeder I will be appealing to all the clubs and societies, committes and anyone who'll listen to get down south where I am - Lol

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2

> I find that a problem round here too Ems that all the Tica shows seem to be down the south of England. I think there may be one or two up north but right over on the north east coast At least with gccf they are in easy distance to get to, I used to do the travelling when I first started out but now dislike putting myself and the cats through it


*Yea, Thats the problem we have too. There is one on our doorstep(10 mins away) that I normally do. I'm not sure if i'm going this year as I had to call the Police on some woman causing me bother & they're going!! I don't need the carry on to be honest. I'd rather stay at home with my kittens
I like the FIFe shows too, but most of them are in the South as well*


----------



## LousKoonz

Just to take this thread back to topic (sorry you lot lol)...

If anyone has any problems with thinking of names then PM me with a theme and i'll do it for you  xx

helped a friend out with 2 themes and she was very pleased and i also have 7 themes ready for my litters and have already basically chosen what theme to what female LOL xx

EDIT: and revive old thread - just seen date on it :-s pmsl xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, no sorry needed Lou Thats what I started this thread for
It's great thinking of themes isn't it? I love it. Gets hard though when you get 6 & 7's, lol. I wanted to call the last litter after Pride & Predudice, but could think of 6 names I liked, lol. The Cereals started as a joke at a show, then friends chipped in and so the theme stuck*


----------



## LousKoonz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, no sorry needed Lou Thats what I started this thread for
> It's great thinking of themes isn't it? I love it. Gets hard though when you get 6 & 7's, lol. I wanted to call the last litter after Pride & Predudice, but could think of 6 names I liked, lol. The Cereals started as a joke at a show, then friends chipped in and so the theme stuck*


I always do 4 girls names and 4 boys names for each theme but try to make sure at least 2 of them are unisex names  Just in case!! xx

So far the themes i've got are obviously my wiccan one (lol) , American Indian, Love theme, Motown theme, HP theme and a few others xx

did a B&W theme for a friend of mine and an egyptian theme for her too xx

I seem to have a nack for it so far lol xx

Cereals is a lovely theme - My friends last litter was sweets and she chose some lovely names xx


----------



## janet001

I like Tree and plant names..... Elm, Beech, Fern,Cheery, Devilwood ect. and Stars.....Maia, Chara, Gemma, Izar, Caph ect.


----------



## Selk67U2

> Cereals is a lovely theme - My friends last litter was sweets and she chose some lovely names xx


*Were they the ones on the Our Cats board, Jelly Bean ect ? They were gorgeous kittens*



> I like Tree and plant names..... Elm, Beech, Fern,Cheery, Devilwood ect. and Stars.....Maia, Chara, Gemma, Izar, Caph ect


*Fab names Janet, like them*


----------



## LousKoonz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Were they the ones on the Our Cats board, Jelly Bean ect ? They were gorgeous kittens*


Yeah that was my mates litter - they were truly stunning little bundles - she's kept two for herself  xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*They were stunning kittens Glad she kept 2, lol. Bet it was a hard decision for her, lol. Did she keep JellyBean ? I loved that kitten*


----------



## janet001

Selk67U2 said:


> *Fab names Janet, like them*


Thank you  It's a good thread it will be interesting what everyone say, the cereal names are good could have fun with that


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, yea, there were so many names put forward, lol. Plenty spare for another litter*


----------



## LousKoonz

Selk67U2 said:


> *They were stunning kittens Glad she kept 2, lol. Bet it was a hard decision for her, lol. Did she keep JellyBean ? I loved that kitten*


Yeah she did lol xx Jelly and Starburst (who was my fave lol) xx

Should see them now, they're totally stunning!! xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, brill. Oooo, do you have her web link, i'd love to see them all grown PM me it, if you don't want to put it on here*


----------



## LousKoonz

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, brill. Oooo, do you have her web link, i'd love to see them all grown PM me it, if you don't want to put it on here*


PM'd  lol xx

will drag her on here at some point lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Lou. They are still gorgeous, lol 
She did come on here at one time, but only a couple of times.*


----------



## audrey1824

I've used various themes, when you've registered lots of kittens over many years, themes help you remember which litter a particular kitten is out of, I had a Dean Koontz theme as he's one of my favourite authors, Magical Twilight Eyes was one of that litter, I've had fairground, sweets, super hero's themes etc.


----------



## Tasha

I called my staffs after star trek characters my cats so far Ive had cagney and lacey starsky and hutch dempsey and makepeace lol


----------



## LousKoonz

audrey1824 said:


> I've used various themes, when you've registered lots of kittens over many years, themes help you remember which litter a particular kitten is out of, I had a Dean Koontz theme as he's one of my favourite authors, Magical Twilight Eyes was one of that litter, I've had fairground, sweets, super hero's themes etc.


Well, seems we have something in common - Dean Koontz is my fave author - i have every single book he's written  xx Just reading Darkest Evening of the year xx

Good idea for a theme that aswell and i completely agree on the themes being easy to remember with kittens xx


----------



## debsiamese

hi all, I always start off thinking I will name my kits with a theme, but it never turns out like that. I also like to ask the kits forever mams if they would like to name them. Thats if my babies all have new mammies at that time.


----------



## Abooksigun

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> My 1st lot of litters were named after Crystals and Native american indians,
> this year im having big probs
> So any help would be appreicated iv still got 10 more kits to name,
> and iv not got my prefix yet so have to think of 4 names for each kitten till i get it,


Love your thinking on Native Amercian Indians my preifx Abooksigun means 'Wild Cat' in Native American!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Abooksigun said:


> Love your thinking on Native Amercian Indians my preifx Abooksigun means 'Wild Cat' in Native American!!


*wow wicked  now iv got my prefix i can go back to me crystals and native american indians  *


----------



## LousKoonz

Abooksigun said:


> Love your thinking on Native Amercian Indians my preifx Abooksigun means 'Wild Cat' in Native American!!


My next theme was going to be native american indian but now i'l doing something a little more romantic  xx

however keep an eye out for the theme cos i have some cracking names!! lol xx

i did wonder what your name meant lol xx it's very cool xx


----------



## Biawhiska

my boyfriend named our kitten's theme. there were only two and so he came up with calling them B & Q after the shop!


----------



## Biawhiska

LousKoonz said:


> Well, seems we have something in common - Dean Koontz is my fave author - i have every single book he's written  xx Just reading Darkest Evening of the year xx
> 
> Good idea for a theme that aswell and i completely agree on the themes being easy to remember with kittens xx


i'm a dean r koontz fan too!


----------



## lymorelynn

Abooksigun said:


> Love your thinking on Native Amercian Indians my preifx Abooksigun means 'Wild Cat' in Native American!!


Ah .. wondered about that - didn't like to ask .
If I get round to breeding from Mai Tai I'm thinking of naming kittens after drinks as her name is a cocktail and we have an off-licence.


----------



## LousKoonz

fluffypurrs said:


> my boyfriend named our kitten's theme. there were only two and so he came up with calling them B & Q after the shop!


oh if Rob had his own way the next litter would end up being called after horror film characters  xx



fluffypurrs said:


> i'm a dean r koontz fan too!


very good  xx i'm only just starting reading that book again cos i had an hour to myself last night lol xx


----------



## spid

reviving an ancient and dusty thread . . . .  . .. . :thumbup:

I've been thinking about themes and have come up with

17th century metaphysical poets or characters in their poetry (okay, I was being silly when I suggested this but like it now)

characters from Cats (the musical)
favourite authors
pop artists
dancers (like fred astaire)


----------



## irishemma

If I had kittens I think I would name them after favourite fictional charcters. I am hoping to add a Buttercup and a Dread Pirate Roberts to my home soon- from the book and film The Princess Bride.


----------



## spid

I like buttercup not too sure about dread pirate roberts!


----------



## irishemma

Well, I don't know if you have seen/read The Princess Bride but the dread pirate roberts is actually called Westley  - so the cat would more than likely get called that! Buttercup is my favourite too!


----------



## irishemma

The Dread Pirate Roberts has got to be better than The Evil Prince Humberdinck????


----------



## spid

irishemma said:


> Well, I don't know if you have seen/read The Princess Bride but the dread pirate roberts is actually called Westley  - so the cat would more than likely get called that! Buttercup is my favourite too!


NO haven't seen or read said book/film. Westly would certainly fit on a pedigree cert more easily - you only get a certain number of characters!


----------



## spid

irishemma said:


> The Dread Pirate Roberts has got to be better than The Evil Prince Humberdinck????


Oh, yes that is SOOOOO true!


----------



## irishemma

I would highly recommend watching the film if you get a chance. I first saw it when I was about 10 and have watched it at least once a year since then (now I am 30 ). If you like comedy, adventure, romance, fairytales and of course pirates, it will be right up your street. Kids love that film too. It has Peter Falk from columbo and Fred Savage from the Wonder Years. If you haven't seen it by the time I meet you I will bring you a copy!


----------



## irishemma

spid said:


> NO haven't seen or read said book/film. Westly would certainly fit on a pedigree cert more easily - you only get a certain number of characters!


I have always thought of Westley/DPR being more of a moggy than a pedigree.


----------



## spid

do you fancy buttercup for your girl - i could do a flowers theme!


----------



## irishemma

I do fancy buttercup for a girl. Please don't feel obliged to base your theme on the name I am hoping to use for a pet name. i quite liked the metaphysical poets idea too - especially Suckling - Perfect for a kitten!!!


----------



## spid

irishemma said:


> I do fancy buttercup for a girl. Please don't feel obliged to base your theme on the name I am hoping to use for a pet name. i quite liked the metaphysical poets idea too - especially Suckling - Perfect for a kitten!!!


Did you look that up or are you mega intelligent? It's girls names I might struggle on - Duchessof Malfi?


----------



## irishemma

The joy of wikipedia I am afraid - I'd love to be that intelligent


----------



## spid

lol - i did some for A level - always loved them. Quite like the querkiness of searching for name. John Donne was a favourite but it's getting the mix of names right! How about Finesthour Ode to a Flea!!!!!!! Or Finesthour WebstersDeath!


----------



## DiamondDust

I don't plan my pedigree names, I do have a list of names I like and if the right kitten comes along to go with that name I will use it, I like to watch them become inderviduals before pedigree naming them  

My prefix is as my user name here Diamonddustuk, I chose this prefix as I wanted a Diamond for my birthday and I got Mia my first bengal girl insted, the dust part was chosen for the glitter dusting evident in her coat, and the UK was beacuse we are uk based


----------



## welshlady

HI everyone
I use to look through the racing pages and name my kittens after racehorses
some were very nice. :thumbsup:
JO


----------



## JOANNEJ1655

M BSH pedigree name is Adniosh Nesu-Horemheb.. It is an egyptian theme.. I prefer to call him Tosca.. Thats a little bit easier. Lol


----------



## handprint

We named our kittens with Asian names with our first Queen.
1st litter A names, 2nd litter B names etc. Luckily I don't think we will get past D or E, so they should be quite easy to pick. 
Then we might go with names like bobsuruncle etc..lol

Nevaeh Bengals
bengal kittens for sale / Nevaeh Bengals / Wiltshire


----------



## welshlady

Hi 
I love the idea of thinking up funny loveable names.
My prefix name is Celticharm which my daughter added to the list i made, she picked it as Celtic is welsh and she did want Chan our sir name but decided that charm went better with it.
I am welsh and my husband is chinese, so i will be looking for chinese name with my first litter. 
My Bengal Luli means Beautiful Jasmin in Chinese.
I use to breed siamese and Orientals and i use to look at horse racing pages in the news paper..lol:biggrin:
josie


----------



## meganx

I'm having a litter soon and i'm thinking that if its girls only i'll name them after flowers or if its mixed genders i'll name them after characters from my fave movies  or fairytale characters


----------



## leonora13

I have only just joined this forum.
I love this thread. It is very interesting to read how others think of names and prefixes too.....
We are veyr new to breeding but we have our prefix Haute Catoure and hope to call our litter after fashion designers! I also liked the idea of a food and wine litter Chatto Montrachet


----------



## handprint

I love the food theme you could really run with that. :thumbup:

_Nevaeh Bengals_
_Bengal kittens for sale _


----------



## darkshines

I have no idea of Gizmo's background, but his full name is Gizmo Half Tash Mr Creosote Parrish-Dyer, lol!


----------



## sharonbee

We have just had our first litter of Siamese kittens, my first litter is 'The loved ones' litter and are called after my mum who I lost in 2005 she was called Chrysobel and my daughter who is called Laura, so we have Lady Chrysobel (Belle) and Oopsacat Laura.

My mum named me after a story in a book which my sister was reading called 'Who'll take care of Sharon' it was a poor stray with no home, I thought I would repay the compliment and call Belle after my mum...it would have made her smile.

My daughter thinks it is really funny having a cat named after her too lol.


----------



## delurocats

Interesting topic, I've heard about the theme names, but sometimes the owners want the kittens gif a own name, how do you this? Do you continue the theme-names for the kittens ore may the owners pick a name for them for on the pedigree?

I had a litter of famous artists names: 
Pablo (Pablo Picasso)
Monet (Claude Monet)
Caspar (Caspar Netscher)


----------



## lymorelynn

If I had someone who wanted to chose a name I would ask them to chose something within my theme. Once their kitten is home the new owners usually give them a different name from their pedigree any way


----------



## delurocats

Yes that's true, owners often give the kittens another name.

I find the theme names a very nice idee! Romy expected around 30 August her baby's, it will be very nice to gif them a theme name. Do you know a lovely one?


----------



## lymorelynn

My elder girl, Mai Tai, is due on 21st August and we're thinking of 'Summertime Blues' as a theme. She is a blue point Siamese mated with a lilac point so our kittens will be blue and lilac points. I've used 'Winter Wonderland' and 'Halloween' in the past


----------



## delurocats

Congratulations with the pregnancy!

What a coincidence, my lady Romy is a Lilac and my teddy bear Davino a bleutabbypoint, they have paired, and around August 30 I expect their kittens!!

Beautiful prefix name, hmm now I have to think one for myself, difficult I have never done it. How do you make the combination of a beautiful name prefix?


----------



## Babette

I never used a thema or anything. I think the name and the kitten ought to fit together. Sometimes I make a list of names I want to use. One year on my list was Garfield and Lille Mand (tiny man) I got 2 red and white boys used the names from day one. The tiny never grow big enough to reach the NFO-standard. Since then I carefully leave out names that put the kitten in a bad light. Ugly dummi f.ex. I will never use. 

When I got my first Burmilla litter I decided that the Burmilla litters shall be with first A then B and so forth.

My next litter (NFO) comming about a week from now you may find a Sackary, a Sommerlove, a ?

If I know they will be used for breeding I try to find short names like Hera and Aurora.


----------



## alisondalziel

I'm really surprised by all the themes etc people use!

I always let new owners choose their own name


----------



## Babette

alisondalziel said:


> I'm really surprised by all the themes etc people use!
> 
> I always let new owners choose their own name


Ok. But are you really in contact with all new owners during the first 4-5 weeks. The pedegree must be in your hands when the kittens are leaving 12 weeks old.


----------



## Puindoors

kittens leave at 13 weeks old not 12. It depends what organisation you register with wether a cat has a registered name or not at leaving time, in TICA you can register a litter as a whole and then fill in the name details on the individual 'blue slip' when the kitten leaves. Tica dosen't have a non-active or active option, but you can register a kitten as a neuter or spay (by ticking a box on the blue slip and signing it) meaning that no kittens can be registered from that cat.

I often haven't recieved the slips back ( GCCF and/or TICA) by the time kittens leave ( depends a lot on the time of year) however the owner is shown copies of the parents registration slips and the application form for registration as proof ( as well as the signed pedigree, insurance, vaccs card etc).

Emma


----------



## Babette

Ok. In Denmark our law allows them to leave at 12 weeks. Fife nead names when you ask for there pedigree. I allows new owners to choose when they are around before I ask for the pedigrees. But they have to choose one I have not used before or we have to make a diffrence like Babette´s Oskar and Babette´s Oskar den Store.


----------



## Puindoors

interesting, here vets vaccinate at 9 and 12 weeks and we have to wait a week after that final vaccination before kittens can go, do you have a different vaccination system to us?


Does Fife have active (for breeding) and non-active ( not for breeding) registrations in the same way as GCCF, or do you register as neuters if not for breeding like in TICA?

Emma


----------



## spid

Emma - Hijack post a bit - but have a look at my new girl in cat chat - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/191378-coda-piccies-18-wks.html


----------



## Babette

Puindoors said:


> interesting, here vets vaccinate at 9 and 12 weeks and we have to wait a week after that final vaccination before kittens can go, do you have a different vaccination system to us?
> 
> Does Fife have active (for breeding) and non-active ( not for breeding) registrations in the same way as GCCF, or do you register as neuters if not for breeding like in TICA?
> 
> Emma


We can put the words on the pedegree that they must not be used for breeding. Then there kittens cannot get pedegrees. More and more breeders neuter before the kittens leave home in sted. Then we are absolutely sure they do not have kittens. But all kittens get the same pedegree and they all have to have one with name and number and everything.

Here is and example. Babette´s Albert (my Burmilla) is sold for breeding. If the new owner get second thoughts 1½ month before Albert is leaving for his new home and wants Amadeus in sted I just have to take the cat and the pedegree (If he is not sold or neutred of course) to the vet and have rabiesvac done get a passport and a chip and the breeder can have him insted.

About the vac. We usually vac 11-12 weeks then in the new home 1 month later. If you have problems with deseas in the cattery or have many cats the vets think 8-9 weeks then at 12 weeks and then at 16 weeks. The first one is probably not working due to the fact that the kittens still drink milk with mum. Then 1 year later.


----------



## alisondalziel

I have new homes lined up before i produce a litter!

Yes i am in contact with the new owners at 4-5 weeks, well before that too so when i register the litter i already have their names.


----------



## jo-pop

Can you change a Pedigree name, i don't mean the breeders prefix, just the name that follows it?


----------



## Guest

jo-pop said:


> Can you change a Pedigree name, i don't mean the breeders prefix, just the name that follows it?


I don't think you can, you tend to have a pedigree name then a pet name?? Savannah is my girl's pet name but she has a different pedigree name on her pedigree papers.


----------



## lymorelynn

jo-pop said:


> Can you change a Pedigree name, i don't mean the breeders prefix, just the name that follows it?


Short answer - no, they have been registered with that name. But you can call a cat by any name you like


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> Short answer - no, they have been registered with that name. But you can call a cat by any name you like


Well thats what I meant but Lynn explained it better then me lol, thanks hun


----------



## jo-pop

Thank you. I suppose it doesn't matter. Its just the name he has I know a guy with same name and he is NOT a nice man at all 

At the vets then, what name would you have to register them under?


----------



## lymorelynn

My girls are registered with the vet under their pet names  Rosie and Leila (Mai Tai is part of her pedigree name and I stick with that on here because that's how I introduced her to the forum, before we had chosen a pet name for her )


----------



## Guest

jo-pop said:


> Thank you. I suppose it doesn't matter. Its just the name he has I know a guy with same name and he is NOT a nice man at all
> 
> At the vets then, what name would you have to register them under?


Savannah is registered under her pet name not her pedigree name


----------



## BrynleysPygmys2012

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hope it's ok to start this thread. Do you have themes for your kittens pedigree names and what are they ?
> Thought it could also be used if anyone needed any help with thinking up kitten names
> My 1st litter last year were named after a Scottish Loch & Island, for example one was called Arkaig Lewis. The Queen came from Scotland and the Stud boy lives there
> This years litter started off as a joke, a friend has a neuter boy with the same Dad as these, he is called Shredder. There is a kitten that looks just like him, so I jokingly said at a recent show that we should call him Mini Shreddies, so all my friends chipped in with breakfast cereal names, so we also have Cornflake, Lucky Charms, Krispie, Cherios & Frosties. *


i recently collected my blue female british shorthair pedigree name blue moon beam and her kittens are going to have names along this line e.g connections to the stars and planets


----------



## OrientalSlave

My kittens have pedigree names and pet names. I got to choose the pedigree names, but it took a lot longer to get the pet names. They had to be just right, so I've ended up with Lola (feminine, slightly slutty, sorry to any Lolas here!) and Benny (think Benny in topcat). I wanted to call Lola Mime, except it's too close to Minnie which is one of my other cats., plus Benny really isn't a Rodolfo!


----------



## North West Siamese

Hi
I have been reading this thread and notice that Pedigree names are mentioned more often than not.

A prefix is the Breeders registered name with, for example, the GCCF. A breeder has to register that name, by way of choosing 6 different names, submitting them to the GCCF (and paying for it), the GCCF then advertises on their web site your first choice, and if there are no objections that Prefix becomes yours. Nobody else can use it. 

For breeders without a prefix, the GCCF has a set prefix it will use for all registered cats. This Prefix is changed bi-yearly.

For example: 
The breeder who bred our girl Saffie did not have her own prefix, I chose her name 'Rocket Queen' but the GCCF gave her the Prefix 'Adateam', therefore her registered name is Adateam Rocket Queen.

Our prefix though is 'Myprecious'. I encourage new owners to choose the second part of the name, therefore if you want to call your cat Charlie, his Registered name would be Myprecious Charlie. 

What you choose to call each litter of kittens, ie the Planets, flower names etc has no bearing on the Prefix. It is an entirely different thing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## havoc

> the GCCF has a set prefix it will use for all registered cats. This Prefix is changed bi-yearly.


Almost right. There are four admin prefixes and they change yearly. 
Long hair, ending in LO
short hair, ending in SH
Burmese, ending in BU
Siamese, ending in AM

For example. it's immediately obvious from the Adateam prefix your girl Saffie is a Siamese registered in 2008
the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## North West Siamese

Thank you - I stand corrected. 

The only reason I said bi-yearly is because I registed two of our girls (before I had a prefix) in the same year and they came back with different GCCF Prefix's.

Many thanks


----------



## bingolitle

havoc said:


> Almost right. There are four admin prefixes and they change yearly.
> Long hair, ending in LO
> 
> the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


Semi Long Hairs like Norwegians, Somalis, Turkish Vans and Coonies come under this as well.

May I say though - that I do hope breeders don't get too sensible about registered names - I get a good giggle out of reading show reports sometimes. And if the owner, or breeders of Big Bang Theory Tree House ever read this - thank you for my favourite cat name ever!!!


----------



## Catharinem

If you get kittens reserved before registering them I think it's nice to let the new owner choose something. Takes about 2 weeks turnaround from submitting form to getting certificates back, so if you view at 9 weeks you've loads of time to sort it. Most new owners are delighted to get the chance to be involved, and if someone doesn't know then see what name fits. Steeplejack was a climber, Misty Morning and Winter Sun were lilac points, and so on. Genghis Khan was a bit on the evil side with his litter mates!


----------

